# New Pet!



## Overread (Sep 23, 2017)

Seriously trying to hold a camera in one hand when its got a flash on a bracket off to one side is hard enough; trying to balance a moth on the other hand is harder still!


Also sadly this said new pet flew off not long after this shot; one of the fewer moths to have woken up today.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 23, 2017)

Well you could always go to your porch light tonight and get another pet.


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah but then I might get pets I don't want - mosquitoes are demanding pets!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 26, 2017)

Overread said:


> Yeah but then I might get pets I don't want - mosquitoes are demanding pets!


That reminds me of a photo "project" I tried years ago.

It involves a a close focus lens and a bug zapper.  Never did quite catch one just right.  Got close on 2.  Macro lens focused in too close.  Needed a wider view.  Like trying to photograph lightning.  Don't know exactly where or when.  With the zapper you had a general where location though.


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 13, 2017)

How do you put it on a leash?  Nice shot!


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 13, 2017)

@Overread nice shot.



benhasajeep said:


> It involves a a close focus lens and a bug zapper



Summer past time - I have one of those electronic fly swatters, that I use to play tennis with wood bees that seem to love our deck. Wonder if I could attach a camera to the arm that would take multiple continuous shots?


----------



## OldManJim (Oct 14, 2017)

Sorry it flew away - but then you have one less moth to feed!


----------

